# Question cpt 99401-99404



## daniel (Nov 17, 2007)

Is anyone working for a family practice using these codes CPT 99401-99404 and if so for what, and do you have some type of program going, to use these codes, Like diet programs or smoking cessation. 

Looking for some insight 
Daniel CPC


----------

